# Boa morph question



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

Sharp male to a motley female?


----------



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

motley het sharps and normal het sharps!!


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

So if i then put 2 motley het sharps together would i get albino motleys?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

motley het sharp to motley het sharp....


37.5% motley 66% het albino
18.75% normal 66% het albino
18.75% super motley 66% het albino
12.5% albino motley
6.25% albino
6.25% albino super motley


chances per individual...nice litter!


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

Cheers for that im slowly picking up the genetics but then confuse myself!!!!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

It is actually two het to het breedings and the percentages are exactly the same for each (25% normal (two copies of the normal gene), 50% het (one normal and one mutant copy) and 25% homozygous mutant (two copies of the mutant gene).


The difference is that with the co-dominant mutation (motley) , all three versions (3 'genotypes') look different from each other (have different 'phenotypes') whereas although the recessive albino mutation still has the three different genotypes (two copies normal, one copy normal one copy albino and two copy albino) they only have *two* phenotypes (normal colour and albino colour) 

Therefore for the recessive mutation we don't know which of the 'normals' are genotypically het (50% of litter on average) and which are normal (25% of litter on average) so we say they have a 66% _chance_ of carrying albino (or 66% poss het).


If doing a cross with two genes, you can treat each seperately and then combine them.

so

het albino x het albino =


25% albino
75% normal (66% het albino)


motley x motley 

25% normal
50% het motley (known as just 'motley')
25% super motley (homozygous motley)

Then you just combine each of them...

25% albino *of which* 

25% will also be normal at the motley mutation site
50% will also be one copy motleys at the mutation site
25% will also carry two motleys (AKA 'Super motley)

and 

75% normal 66% het *of which* 

25% will also be normal at the motley mutation site
50% will also be one copy motleys at the mutation site
25% will also carry two motleys (AKA 'Super motley)


This simplifies down to my previous posts percentages (all non-albino offspring can be considered 66%)

25% of 25% = 6.25% chance of animals having two albino copies and no motley copies (phenotype = albino)

25% of 25% = 6.25% chance of animals having two albino copies AND two motley copies (albino supermotley)


Keep working on it, it will get in their eventually!


Cheers

Andy


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

Cheers for that,really appreciate it!


----------



## kizza (Feb 18, 2009)

motleys are co-dominant arent they, so doesnt that mean you cant get a het motley
?

kieran: victory:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

kizza said:


> motleys are co-dominant arent they, so doesnt that mean you cant get a het motley
> ?
> 
> kieran: victory:


 
Nope.

It means you can't get a normal looking boa that is 'het motley'.

'het' does not mean 'hidden' or 'invisible', it simply means the gene pair for that particular mutation are different. (it stands for 'heterozygous' which literally means 'different genes') therefore a motley boa IS ALWAYS heterozygous. An animal that is homozygous normal looks normal and an animal that is homozygous motley is a pure black snake and is called a 'super motley'.

When we are talking about recessive mutations then the 'het' animals look normal but carry one copy of the mutation.


In co-dominant mutations the 'het' animals look different from both the normals and the animals that have two copies of the mutation (often with co-dom genes the 'het' is discovered first and named - then, when it is proved co-dom, the 'two copy version' is called a 'super' to distinguish it.)

In dominant mutations the het form and the homozygous form LOOK identical and it is only by breeding that you can tell the het form from the homozygous form.



Hope that helps your understanding of genetics - if not, ask away and I'll help where I can!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

Right im gonna try do this myself can you show me where ive gone wrong
i have a Possible super salmon poss jungle 100% het for kahl which im going to put to a DH snow.
So first off is the albino gene of which 25% of the offspring will be visuals and 75% normals of which all will be 66%het for Albino
Next is the Hypo so 50% het hypo (plain hypos) and 50% normals
So of the albino 50% will be normal at the hypo mutation site(loci?)
50% will be one copy hypo at the hypo mutation site(sunglow?),
So 12.5% of the litter will be Albinos
12.5% of the litter will be sunglows
37.5%hypo each 50%het anery
37.5% normal each 66% het albino +50% het anery
Of which everything has a 50% chance of being jungle so 6.25% albino jungles
6.25%junglows,18.75% hypo jungle and 18.75% jungles
and if the super salmon also proves out then 25% of the litter would be sunglows(of which 12.5% could be junglows)75% hypos of which they have a 66% chance of being het albino,a 50% chance of being het anery
and 37.5% could be jungles.
Thats my first ever attempt at the probabilities,im sure ive gone wrong and it can be done much simpler but im quite pleased at making a start any help is much appreciated!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Stu.G said:


> Right im gonna try do this myself can you show me where ive gone wrong
> i have a Possible super salmon poss jungle 100% het for kahl which im going to put to a DH snow.
> *So first off is the albino gene of which 25% of the offspring will be visuals and 75% normals of which all will be 66%het for Albino*
> 
> ...


In summary...all calculations seem correct to me (but it is 1 am and I have had a couple of beers...

I've filled it out 'cos I like to keep the percentages at 100% so I can track the maths.

Incidently this is only one way of doing it. I regularly use punnet squares etc but they're not so easy to do in straight type!

Nice pairing...of course you'll have to hold all junglows back and put them to a ghost..or better still an anery motley........heading for *motley joonglow:2thumb:*! (probably 'just' a whiteish snake but what a genetic powerhouse!)


Cheers

Andy


----------

